# TV Commercial for T-shirt company



## Harry Sagara (Jul 19, 2011)

I am trying to create a 30" TV commercial for my T-shirt Company. In my country Television is a powerful advertising tool. However I have never written a TV script. Can someone advise me on how to go about this, what I should talk about? I am in dire straits


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

Harry Sagara said:


> I am trying to create a 30" TV commercial for my T-shirt Company. In my country Television is a powerful advertising tool. However I have never written a TV script. Can someone advise me on how to go about this, what I should talk about? I am in dire straits


Sound Expensive. Most clothing lines, even very high end ones don't do tv commercials here in the USA, except for when trying to promote perfumes.


----------



## Harry Sagara (Jul 19, 2011)

AGothClothing said:


> Sound Expensive. Most clothing lines, even very high end ones don't do tv commercials here in the USA, except for when trying to promote perfumes.


I am not in the USA.. I am in Uganda... TV commercials are not that expensive here. What i need to know is what to talk about apart from telling people the obvious 'BUY MY SHRTS'..... i need to tie in some emotions, stats etc. etc


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

Harry Sagara said:


> I am not in the USA.. I am in Uganda... TV commercials are not that expensive here. What i need to know is what to talk about apart from telling people the obvious 'BUY MY SHRTS'..... i need to tie in some emotions, stats etc. etc


I wouldn't have dialogue.. unless it's some smart sounding voice over tag line type of copy... Do it more music video style. Focus on visuals.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Harry Sagara said:


> .. TV commercials are not that expensive here.


Why not hire some one to script the ad for you?


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

Don't waste your money doing it yourself,

You need to connect with someone that makes commercials.

Don't underestimate the importance of proper scripting, Filmography, editing, directing, etc...

If you need your commercial to get your company noticed and generate sales, you need to use people that know how to do that.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

If you need cheap.... get on some commercial forums, I know they're out there.

Check nearby colleges for students in these fields looking to build their portfolio.

Writer
Director
Videographer
Audiotechnician
Editor
Actors

Etc....


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with others....hire someone to do it for you. Great copy is the key and someone in the Advertising industry would be indispensable. Since it is so cheap for a TV commercial in your country I am sure hiring someone would be equally as cheap.


----------



## Istephjohn (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say this ... Do 30 sec (5seceach) of different events ... But on random things. 1 anything you want 2 guns 3 tobacco 4 drugs 5 girls and just repeat that until you get to 30 sec. Then slap your name in red on the front. Easy concept big impact 


Istephjohn
6789297130 @Punchkickfight
[email protected]


----------



## Harry Sagara (Jul 19, 2011)

Istephjohn said:


> I would say this ... Do 30 sec (5seceach) of different events ... But on random things. 1 anything you want 2 guns 3 tobacco 4 drugs 5 girls and just repeat that until you get to 30 sec. Then slap your name in red on the front. Easy concept big impact
> 
> 
> Istephjohn
> ...


Thanks Istepjohn....... but isn't that bordering on controversy... guns drugs etc?


----------



## fostejam (Sep 28, 2012)

What is your brand about? What is your message? That's what you need to get across to people to get them interested in your shirts. 

As the saying goes "people don't care what you do, they care why you do it".


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the biggest way to make brand a company. Once may friend said


> we even don't watch commercial and switch off TV, then how is this the good way?


 I said no doubt we have no more interest in watching commercial but a company name or website we must see which's mean becoming brand that website or company.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

You should contact a motion graphic student to cut together a 30sec spot. Motion Graphics can be very powerful and cost effective. Here's a cool one. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYxe6-KWX-M&feature=related[/media]


----------



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

Make sure your message is clear, simple, and straight forward. I would try the internet first but hey its all up to you


----------

